# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  نسخة ويندوز Microsoft Windows XP Pro SP3 Fr أصلية خام رابط مباشر

## mohamed73

*    
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد عليه أزكي الصلاة و السلام.
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم في العالمين أجمعين.
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم في العالمين أجمعين انك حميد مجيد.
وارض اللهم عن الصحابة أجمعين خاصة الخلفاء الراشدين أبي بكر و عمر وعثمان  وعلي وعن سائر الصحب أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين بعفوك وكرمك يا  أرحم الراحمين يا رب العالمين. 
أما بعد ...           
WindowsXPProSP3
Français         
 نسخة خامـ بدون اي تعديلات او اضافات       
 taille:592 MO    
 Image Format: .iso   
 SERIAL : RQDW6-DB97J-R2YPW-XFQ9H-TY3XW       * *     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## almaymouni

merci beaucoup

----------


## toto2648

Merci pour le lien

----------


## العبد التائب

جزاك الله خيرا  
جارى التحميل الله ينور الرابط شغال

----------


## الوسام

شكرا

----------


## odai89

thank u

----------


## سيمو

تسلم علي المجهود الراااائع

----------


## moh-amin

يا لك من رائع شكر جزيلا لك

----------


## خالد جمال ابرا

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## خالد جمال ابرا

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*

----------


## خالد جمال ابرا

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا للادارة المنتدى

----------


## خالد جمال ابرا

لكم جزيل الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## monamimi

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## monamimi

فيه العربية؟؟؟

----------


## benabdelhafidh

_جزاك الله خيرا_

----------


## عصام البرغثي

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------

